# Yao Ming for Pau Gasol



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

How about this trade? This trade will bring Houston a ring?

Gasol can play C and PF.

PF: Gasol
C: Mutombo

C: Gasol
PF: Hayes and J-How.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Nope. Not at all.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Nope. Not at all.


You don't want ring?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:nonono:


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

How in the world did you come up with that BS?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

icky


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

hell no!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

You drunk?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Heeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll NNNNNNNNNOoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> How about this trade? This trade will bring Houston a ring?
> 
> Gasol can play C and PF.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

And no that trade will not bring Houston a ring. Yao is the most dominant centre in the game who is Gasol next to him...................

No more beer for you...............


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I prefer the cleanshaved over the hairy monster. Yao stay where he is please!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

r u out of ur mind? 

shouldve known, 

another Ballscientist thread...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lol, only Ballscientist..


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Best Thread Ever


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I prefer the cleanshaved over the hairy monster. Yao stay where he is please!


what if yao grows his pathetic little beard back?


p.s. full thick beards=sexy


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Best Thread Ever


Yes it is for showing our children the Dangers of doing Drugs.:drool2: 

JUST SAY NO:chill: :chill: :chill: :drool2:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

im going to pretend i didnt see this thread


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

BS, I thought you were on our side. Guess not.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I forgot to take my pills, maybe that's why I see this idiotic trade.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Damn, it just sharted in my pants after reading this!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> How about this trade? This trade will bring Houston a ring?
> 
> Gasol can play C and PF.
> 
> ...



What you smoking and where can I get some?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

yaontmac said:


> What you smoking and where can I get some?


I think it's "Basketball trade - smoke and be idiot".


----------

